# Alternative zum Siemens PG



## ServiceMechatroniker (25 Januar 2014)

Hallo Community,

da ich seid diesem Jahr im Service Bereich meiner Arbeitsstelle bin habe ich den Wunsch mir ein neues PG oder ein Laptop als Alternative zu beschaffen.
Bisher habe ich schon mit einem recht neuem PG gearbeitet (3Jahre), bin aber nicht 100 glücklich damit. Neben langen Ladezeiten für Programme benötigt das hochfaren + anmelden des PG inzwischen mehrer Minuten.
Was meiner Meinung von dem vielen "Schrott" kommt was unsere IT-Abteilung in punkto Sicherheit auf unseren Rechnern installiert. Dafür ist einfach die Leistung meines PG zu niedrig. Auserdem Stört mich die Größe und das Gewicht des PG,
da ich oft im Ausland unterwegs bin. Akkulaufzeit ist auch miserabel.

Am häufigsten Verwende ich eigentlich nur S7, Outlook und Excel rein Arbeitstechnisch. Für den Privat gebrauch wie mal ein Video anschauen oder Skypen ist das PG müll. Deswegen suche ich vorranig nach einer Alternative, die mir es Erspart jedesmal meinen Privat Laptop auch noch in den Koffer zu packen.

Mein Arbeitsumfeld ist jetzt nicht das Sauberste. Aber bis jetzt habe ich mein PG noch nie in Öl oder sonstigen Schmutz stellen müssen. Bevor ich Programmiere wasche ich mir auch meistens die Hände oder pitze sie an einem Lappen ab.  
Im temperatur bereich ist von 0°C bis nahezu 50°C alles dabei aber im Durchschnitt bewegt es sich im erträglichen Rahmen.

Anschlusstechnisch benötige ich 2 Lan-Anschlüße USB ports und die BUS/MPI Schnittstelle.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Laptops und kann mir Tipps geben was man alles Extra benötigt um nicht Vorhandene Schnistellen weitmöglichst Abzudecken? (Also als PG Ersatz verstehe sich) 

Ich hoffe ich hab alles soweit genannt das man mir Hilfestellung geben kann ^^


----------



## IBFS (25 Januar 2014)

ServiceMechatroniker schrieb:


> Anschlusstechnisch benötige ich 2 Lan-Anschlüße USB ports und die BUS/MPI Schnittstelle.



2 Lan-Anschlüsse: 

-- 1. Anschluss eingebaut 
-- 2. Anschluss über USBtoLAN

BUS/MPI Schnittstelle:

Helmholtz
Deltalogic
oder CP5711

Ich verwende derzeit:  LENOVO W510 mit 16GIG und 256SSD


----------



## ServiceMechatroniker (26 Januar 2014)

Hallo Frank,

bis jetzt habe ich immer cp5611 genutzt, dazu muss ich aber sagen das war immer vorinstalliert und ich kenne mich da nicht so aus.  

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Helmholtz Deltalogic und CP5711 ?

Bist du mit deinem LENOVO W510 zufrieden ? Für was nutzt du es überwiegend ?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 Januar 2014)

Hallo,



> Am häufigsten Verwende ich eigentlich nur S7, Outlook und Excel rein Arbeitstechnisch. Für den Privat gebrauch wie mal ein Video anschauen oder Skypen ist das PG müll. Deswegen suche ich vorranig nach einer Alternative, die mir es Erspart jedesmal meinen Privat Laptop auch noch in den Koffer zu packen.
> 
> Mein Arbeitsumfeld ist jetzt nicht das Sauberste. Aber bis jetzt habe ich mein PG noch nie in Öl oder sonstigen Schmutz stellen müssen. Bevor ich Programmiere wasche ich mir auch meistens die Hände oder pitze sie an einem Lappen ab.
> Im temperatur bereich ist von 0°C bis nahezu 50°C alles dabei aber im Durchschnitt bewegt es sich im erträglichen Rahmen



Das trifft auch auf mir zu.

Ich bin mit ein Asus Model X7BS unterwegs
Windows 7 64 bit 
12G Arbeitsspeicher und 120GB SSD
17zoll mit hochglanz

Ich hab 1 LAN Anschluss und für die 2% meiner Einsätze hab ich ein USB zu MPI Adapter dabei.
Ich komm da auf jede Anlage zu recht. 
Bin echt zufrieden damit

Hab trotzdem 2 Laptops dabei weil eine dafür ist die Anlage in der Inbetriebnahme mit zu trenden. (ServicLab hab ich darauf laufen)

DVH


----------



## SchneiderCC (27 Januar 2014)

Hallo,
bei mir war das wichtigste der Umstieg auf die SSD Platte! würde ich auf jeden Fall wieder machen!


----------



## JesperMP (27 Januar 2014)

ServiceMechatroniker schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Helmholtz Deltalogic und CP5711 ?


Helmholz, Deltalogic, IBH und Träger haben Ethernet-nach-MPI/DP Adapter und USB-nach-MPI/DP Adapter.
Der CP5711 ist ein USB-nach-MPI/DP Adapter. Es ist relativ gross. Ein Vorteil ist das man es in ein "PC Station" (Simatic Net) integrieren kann.


----------



## ThorstenSt (25 März 2014)

Hallo,

ich benötige in nächste zeit auch ein neues PG, währe das erste was ich mir zusammenstelle.
Auf was sollte man bei der Wahl des Prozessors achten oder ist das relativ egal? i5 oder i7 (und welchen?)
Festplatte ist ja klar: SSD (+ HDD)
Beim display wäre mir fast ein 17" lieber, könnte aber unterwegs doch zu groß sein  aber Full HD.
Als schnittstelle zum PG würde ich einen adapter von Deltalogic verwenden (USB oder Ethernet - Pro+Contra?)
Wie sieht es beim Arbeitsspeicher aus? da sollten 8GB doch reichen?

Was ich nun genau verpulvern darf das müsste ich mal abklären aber ich gehe mal von um die 1000euro aus.


lg
Thorsten


----------



## ChristophD (25 März 2014)

also 1000 € sind nicht wirklich viel.
Da wirst du wohl Abstiche machen müssen bei Display und Prozessor.


----------



## ThorstenSt (25 März 2014)

Hallo,

verwenden möchte ich es für Step7, WinCC und eventuell auch TIA.
Werde wohl einfach mal nen Lenovo T530 mit HD+ und SSD o.ä. vorschlagen.

lg
Thorsten


----------



## Tigerente1974 (26 März 2014)

ThorstenSt schrieb:


> ... Beim display wäre mir fast ein 17" lieber, könnte aber unterwegs doch zu groß sein  ...



Nach dem was man so hört ist 17" noch relativ klein, wenn man mit TIA arbeitet. Ich persönlich finde es grausam, wenn das Display nicht matt ist. Je nachdem wie da das Licht drauffällt, sieht man fast gar nichts mehr.
In der Praxis hab ich dauernd das Display verstellt, als ich noch das Hochglanzmodell von meinem Vorgänger hatte. Für Filmchen im Hotel mag das ganz schön sein, aber zum Arbeiten ist davon abzuraten.


----------

